# just cant stop weeing



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi am 37 weeks preg and just cant stop weeing. Have been up every hour in night for at least a month and becoming exhausted. Now feels uncomfortqble to walk as pressure on bladder so intense. Have ptotein and glucose in urine but  no infection found as yet. Is there anything at all I can do to relieve this?


----------



## jan27 (Aug 19, 2005)

Sorry, nothing you can really do about this, not a good idea to reduce fluids either.  ITS NORMAL!

Good luck

Jan


----------



## tomsmummy (Jun 8, 2005)

Thanks Jan
At least I can stop worrying.


----------

